# DHEA advice



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi

I just recently ordered some DHEA to try and am interested to know how many people had tests before taking it and if so what tests are recommended  ?
I am 44 and have had two natural pregnancies in the last four years, both ending in miscarriage at around 9 weeks ( The last one was in March of this year ) 
I haven't tried any IVF treatment as I've been advised that it would be pretty pointless with an AMH of 1.98 ( tested around 2 years ago ) and at my age.
I'm willing to try 25mg of DHEA, 3 times a day for a few months but am concerned about the side effects if I up my level too much hence the enquiry about tests.
Also are the side effects quite common and do they stop if you stop taking it ( ie: hair loss , does it regrow ? voice deepening etc ) I am not currently seeing a fertility specialist.

Thanks


----------



## Barbaratje (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Trixie,
Didnt want to read and run. Hope DHEA does the trick for you. I took it for several months. Had no 'bad' side effects, but found I felt pretty good on it when taking 2*25mg tabs a day. I also did low carb eating and found my sugar cravings really reduced. Had heaps of energy and general zest for life - which DH benefitted from too  

Before I start sounding like an add for this stuff:

My fertility doctor knew I was taking it and never suggested testing me for anything. I don't have PCOS and was pretty sure I definitely not got high level of testosterone. But I have heard doctors in the US want to test blood levels of testosterone. I had been through a lot of stress for several years and while it didn't get me pregnant per se , it did  do a lot for my excema and general health. And I did get a spontaneous pregnancy shortly after stopping it. It also lengthened my cycle from 28 to 31 days. So ovulation moved from day 14 to day 17/18. 

The times I tried to take 3*25 - as they recommend it just didnt feel right. No hairloss, no zits or anything, r deep male voice lol but slightly oily skin and a bit hyperactive. So stuck to 2 tabs. Also I was told do 3 to 6 months for effect on fertility.  Effect on mood and well being was pretty immediate for me. 

Good luck,
B


----------



## trixiebluebell (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Barbaratje

Thanks for that , that is very helpful information to know. I've been toying with the idea of testing my AMH levels again but as there are so many conflicting results with using DHEA I don't know whether to just try it and see how I feel , maybe adjusting the dosage as you did if I don't start to feel 'right' on it. Maybe I'll test in a few months time as it will be an indicator of whether or not I could try an IVF cycle, which is doubtful as I was dissuaded two years ago with an AMH of 1.98 so I imagine it has plummeted naturally and would only maybe scrape back up to the level of a poor responder again .

It is good to hear other peoples views and experiences with this supplement though. 

Trixiebluebell


----------

